# New shop finished



## misfitsailor (Dec 19, 2018)

Here is a video slideshow of the building of my new shop during the last year.   It is compact, but just fine for the construction of miniature engines!


----------



## 2kmoss (Dec 19, 2018)

That looks nice and cozy! Looks like a first rate job as well! I love the loft, great use of space.


----------



## DJP (Dec 19, 2018)

Very nice. You must have enjoyed building a retreat where you can be surrounded by your toys/tools and be comfortable. I noticed what looked like a marine (sailboat) cabin heater on one wall. Hopefully it will provide sufficient heat. I know that they are effective on a boat to keep the cabin air dry. 

I recently completed a similar project and to deal with harsh winter conditions I insulated the walls and used steel barn tin to line the interior walls and ceiling. My shop is now cooler in summer and warmer in winter.

I agree with your diagonal placement of the mill in a corner. It's an effective use of precious space.

Congrats and let us know when the Shed Warming celebration is scheduled.


----------



## bazmak (Dec 19, 2018)

WONDERFUL


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 20, 2018)

That's great. As others have said, a very dfficient use of space.

Congratulations and thank you for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Wizard69 (Jan 10, 2019)

That is one nice little shop there, someday maybe I will be so lucky!   We have a joke int he shop at work that the perfect retirement home would be 500 square feet with a 50,000 square foot shop attached.     One can dream.   Here though it looks like a dream come true.

As for the second story / loft area do you have specific plans for that area.    I looks like the perfect place to put Air compressors, HVAC, and other equipment that can clutter up a shop floor.    My "shop" is in the basement at the moment and thus have plenty of experience with other things cluttering up the work place.


----------



## bikr7549 (Apr 30, 2019)

Very nice shop layout. I am looking at doing the same thing, we have a tuff shed with loft here already that I can move into to set up shop (now I'm squeezed into the garage).

What did you use for flooring material? Mine is worn plywood, not sure of thickness. 

Bob


----------



## misfitsailor (Apr 30, 2019)

Answering questions, sorry for delay.  I spend more time in my shop than online these days.

Yes, the wood stove is a Dickenson Newport marine fireplace that I once used on a sailboat.  Dry heat works well with machinery.

The upstairs is where my 3d printer and vinyl cutter live.  It's also my hobby robotics lab.  I made a silent air compressor using a fridge compressor.  The whole setup is on a shelf under a workbench.  It's so quiet that I forget that it is running until the pressure switch cycles off with a sudden hiss.  Startles me every time!

The flooring is one and a quarter inch T&G plywood, over joists on 12" centers.  It's a very strong floor!  A concrete floor is preferable with heavy machines, but a wooden floor is more comfortable if you can get away with it.

Recent upgrades to the shop are : an entry door canopy, lots of 3D printed tooling storage, and improvements to the 8x30 mill include 3 axis DRO, separate quill DRO, and table power feed unit.  I hope to make a shop tour video soon.


----------



## DJP (Apr 30, 2019)

I agree about the benefits of dry heat. We had a stainless box heater on our 37 foot ketch and after a wet ride it was nice to make a fire and dry out while other sailors rushed to the clubhouse for comfort.


----------

